# Heidelcast 10 April 2010: Taking the Reformation Back to Germany



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 11, 2010)

This week we talk with Sebastian Heck of Reformation2Germany and Will Traub of Mission to the World.

We don’t usually think of W. Europe as an “unreached” area but Will Traub argues that it has the marks of an unreached area. In this episode Sebastian and Will explain what’s happening in Germany and how you can help bring the Reformation back to its home.

Taking the Reformation Back to Germany


----------

